# Bye U.A.E for now



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Came here on visit in search of a job after quitting a job in the comfort zone thinking of new challenges. Now getting a new job became the challenge. Visit visa is going to expire. 

Hoping for the luck next time. Bye for now


----------

